# myrtle,beach state park jetty



## johnrr (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone been off that jetty doing any good on blues or anything lately? Didn't want to walk all that way for nothing. Thanks john


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'am not aware of a jetty at MB State Park. Did you mean Hunting Beach State Park?


----------



## johnrr (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes . Ty its,been a few years. I'm heading there in a week.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Forget the jetty. Get some sandfleas and fish GC surf for pompanos and whiting


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree 100% with rabbitdog2


----------

